# husband and wife wish to fish



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

husband and wife new to p-cola love to fish need a ride and some gulf instruction. both smokers available any weekend will pay for gas have own gear. use to fishing atlantic in jacksonville call alex & sheri 456-5558


----------

